# Pastel and Normal Royals



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

what would I get?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I beleave Pastel Royals are Codominant.

Pastel X Normal = .

50%Normal.
50%Pastel.

If you was to breed Pastel to Pastel.

Pastel X Pastel = .

25%Normal.
50%Pastel.
25%Super pastel.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

gazz said:


> I beleave Pastel Royals are Codominant.
> 
> Pastel X Normal = .
> 
> ...


ALL chance per egg... NO guarantees


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> ALL chance per egg... NO guarantees



Super Pastels, yummy :flrt:. Fingers crossed i will hopefully be getting one next year :2thumb:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Super Pastels, yummy :flrt:. Fingers crossed i will hopefully be getting one next year :2thumb:.


 
they're stunning as you know...
got to get a decent camera, and i'll put some of mine on here


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Aye, point and click cameras like mine don't do them justice!


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

wow! nice snake:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Aye, point and click cameras like mine don't do them justice!
> 
> image


thats a proffesional quality photo compared to mine... :blush:


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

alan1 said:


> thats a proffesional quality photo compared to mine... :blush:


 thought you were buying a new camera though alan to do them some justice lol


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> thats a proffesional quality photo compared to mine... :blush:


lol - that might be the best my camera has ever taken, but it still doesn't pick up the colours.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Herp breeder said:


> thought you were buying a new camera though alan to do them some justice lol


 yeah ross, when i get time mate
got a shed to finish 1st...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The old mans got a really good digital camera. I've got to get him to do a photo shoot of all mine over Christmas so i have some nice pics of them all :2thumb:. Just hope it picks up all the lovely colours on my Spider (when she comes back home to her Mummy :whistling2.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> The old mans got a really good digital camera. I've got to get him to do a photo shoot of all mine over Christmas so i have some nice pics of them all :2thumb:. Just hope it picks up all the lovely colours on my Spider (when she comes back home to her Mummy :whistling2.


she'll be with mummy again before xmas, dont you worry...
do you want me to give her another meal ???


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

alan1 said:


> yeah ross, when i get time mate
> got a shed to finish 1st...


oh yeah forgot bout ur shed hows it going?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> she'll be with mummy again before xmas, dont you worry...
> do you want me to give her another meal ???



It's up to you Al, if not i've got frozen mice & rat fuzzies here (Freddie won't be having any for a while, just noticed he's coming up for a shed).


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

:lol2:


----------

